# WI Northwoods



## gmcfoo (Oct 9, 2009)

Tired of hearing all the different prediction of snow fall. I've heard all the way from +16"-3". Does anyone really know how much snow we are going to get?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Lake effect hasn't reached us here yet. Just got done checking accounts and the wind is blowing most of it across the lots. Just South and East of us they already have 6"


----------

